# Jailbreak apple tv



## Gabinio54 (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaite m'acheter un apple tv et la jailbreaker, a quoi sert le jailbreak de l'apple tv?


----------



## Lauange (11 Mai 2012)

Hello, 

À lui donner des fonctions supplémentaires. Pour moi, lire des divx depuis un disque dur en réseau.


----------



## Rem64 (13 Mai 2012)

Pour l'instant, a moins d'acheter une apple TV 2 sans la mettre à jour, il n'est pas possible de jailbreaker quoi que ce soit.
L'apple TV3 est dotée d'un processeur A5 qui n'a pas révélé de faille pouvant donner lieu à un jailbreak. 
De même l'iOS 5.1.1 n'est actuellement pas disponible en untethered pour l'apple tv2 donc pas de raison d'investir dans une apple TV trop neuve maintenant.


----------



## Shurikn (14 Mai 2012)

Juste préciser que la dernière version d'iOS pour l'ATV2 est jailbreakable... en tethered mais jailbreakable, on peut donc sans autre faire les màj...

Pour toute infos sur le jailbreak: http://forum.firecore.com/topic/3418

++ §hu


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Je confirme et cela fonctionne bien.


----------

